# Question on putting in a tip jar...



## abysskeq (Apr 22, 2015)

So, I am reading the forums and I noticed a lot of people are putting in tip jars in the back of the seat, does this actually work? If it does is it a big difference? Do you notice any bad stars/reputation by doing it? Really debating on putting one in.

Thanks!


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

abysskeq said:


> So, I am reading the forums and I noticed a lot of people are putting in tip jars in the back of the seat, does this actually work? If it does is it a big difference? Do you notice any bad stars/reputation by doing it? Really debating on putting one in.
> 
> Thanks!


One pic of the jar sent to Uber by the pax and expect a prompt *permanent *deactivation notice from Uber.

Good luck...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't do it. Or do it at your own risk. Uber will deactivate for it. You are going against their cashless experience.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

abysskeq said:


> So, I am reading the forums and I noticed a lot of people are putting in tip jars in the back of the seat, does this actually work? If it does is it a big difference? Do you notice any bad stars/reputation by doing it? Really debating on putting one in.
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah...don't put a tip jar in your car cuz you will be deactivated.

But if you labeled the jar a "donations" jar...

Hmmmmmm


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

abysskeq said:


> So, I am reading the forums and I noticed a lot of people are putting in tip jars in the back of the seat, does this actually work? If it does is it a big difference? Do you notice any bad stars/reputation by doing it? Really debating on putting one in.
> 
> Thanks!


You noticed a lot of people are putting tip jars in the back seat? I haven't seen anyone talk about that recently. I doubt any of those people are still driving.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Carlos Cruz on the Uber Drivers facebook page would LOVE to sell you one, they are the greatest thing ever!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

A previous amd muched loved member of this forum also pondered this issue and many others, here is his take on the tip jar.

So what would Doyle do?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/solved-the-tipping-problem-for-me.5340/


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

**** uber and their gestapo deactivation threats. Tips help make up for their stupid rate cuts. and even that's not enough.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Don't do it. Or do it at your own risk. Uber will deactivate for it. You are going against their cashless experience.


If they really want a cashless experience, they need to allow for tips at the end of that ride! They are not included in the fare .


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

abysskeq said:


> So, I am reading the forums and I noticed a lot of people are putting in tip jars in the back of the seat, does this actually work? If it does is it a big difference? Do you notice any bad stars/reputation by doing it? Really debating on putting one in.
> 
> Thanks!


A tip jar in a ridershare/taxi/livery, etc is over-the-top tacky.

But, others may disagree.


----------



## Uriah Jackson (Oct 2, 2014)

If we receive a tip for providing an extraordinary experience, we simply say "I appreciate it, but it's not required" to not offend them by saying "no" and keeping within regulation. Than only accept the tip if the customer insists.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Uriah Jackson said:


> If we receive a tip for providing an extraordinary experience, we simply say "I appreciate it, but it's not required" to not offend them by saying "no" and keeping within regulation. Than only accept the tip if the customer insists.


Saying it's not "required" is very offensive and would piss me off if I was told that.
What do you mean by "required"? What...you're not going to let me out of your car until I tip you?

How about it isn't "necessary"?


----------



## Uriah Jackson (Oct 2, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Saying it's not "required" is very offensive and would piss me off if I was told that.
> What do you mean by "required"? What...you're not going to let me out of your car until I tip you?
> 
> How about it isn't "necessary"?


Yes, I agree "I appreciate it, but it's not necessary" sounds good and can be perceived better. (customer perception is key) Our general goal is for the customer to understand that is not necessary, required, being requested, etc ....but that it is greatly appreciated. If you say "no" it might be their belief or religion that we must accept their gratuity, so we do not want to offend them by saying no.

Thank you for your correction and help, I appreciate it!


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

I agree that a tip jar is tacky. I'm not as resistant as some here if a pax offers a tip - I express my gratitude and take the money. However, I never give any indication that it's mandatory or even expected.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uriah Jackson said:


> If we receive a tip for providing an extraordinary experience, we simply say "I appreciate it, but it's not required" to not offend them by saying "no" and keeping within regulation. Than only accept the tip if the customer insists.


That's how I handle it.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Carlos Cruz on the Uber Drivers facebook page would LOVE to sell you one, they are the greatest thing ever!


Link?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I have this weird thing...

I always put a few bucks cash in my front pocket. I don't know why, but most nights I do this...I get tips. Wierd? I know. Tonight... $25 in tips, 8 rides. One was 3.8x and gave me a $5 tip.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I have this weird thing...
> 
> I always put a few bucks cash in my front pocket. I don't know why, but most nights I do this...I get tips. Wierd? I know. Tonight... $25 in tips, 8 rides. One was 3.8x and gave me a $5 tip.


I tie a red ribbon around my pinkie toe. It only works on nights when we have a full moon


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Carlos Cruz on the Uber Drivers facebook page would LOVE to sell you one, they are the greatest thing ever!





ReviTULize said:


> Link?


*Candy/Tip Jar* w/ charging cords.
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...000305841816&set=o.1576838009239134&source=46


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I have this weird thing...
> 
> I always put a few bucks cash in my front pocket. I don't know why, but most nights I do this...I get tips. Wierd? I know. Tonight... $25 in tips, 8 rides. One was 3.8x and gave me a $5 tip.


I put some bills up in my sun visor and have them sticking out, I may have to try your front pocket method! I refuse to put one of those shitty tip jars in my car.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I refuse to put one of those shitty tip jars in my car.


It is clutter & tacky...


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

That tip jar stuff is desperate looking. I can only imagine the melted chocolate nightmare in the one chi1cabby posted.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I have this weird thing...
> 
> I always put a few bucks cash in my front pocket. I don't know why, but most nights I do this...I get tips. Wierd? I know. Tonight... $25 in tips, 8 rides. One was 3.8x and gave me a $5 tip.


Quoting my own post here; but, it worked again tonight(wierd)
bought lottery tickets and remembered to put some cash in my pocket. The next two riders tipped $5!! Four more after that, totalling a whopping $25. Gas paid for...Uber, suck it!!


----------

